
Common Pitfalls of Building Social Web Applications and How to Avoid Them - nostrademons
http://bokardo.com/archives/common-pitfalls-of-building-social-web-applications/
======
brlewis
Halfway through point 1 this article ceases being specific to social
networking applications. I like the points.

It seems like a good article, but that may be because it matches the way I've
been thinking.

